# Roy Orbison



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I think Roy Orbison is probably my favorite singer/songwriter/musician from the 50/60's. I think he was way under rated in his own day & much better than Elvis Presley ( in my opinion).  I love this black and white and have watched it many times.

https://youtu.be/ZHr38NcFyts


----------



## imp (Feb 4, 2016)

Few may be aware of Orbison's extremely painful and heart-rending experiences, or the fact that the recording promoters recommended he appear in posters and photographs as little as possible, hiding him invariably behind large, dark shades.

He and his wife greatly enjoyed motorcycling. One day, he driving behind her own bike, he witnessed the event as she drove under a semi-trailer truck, killed instantly. Some years later, his two little boys burned to death in  a house fire.

Promotional rumor urged belief he indulged in drugs (part of the era's "culture"), when in fact he abstained even from alcohol.

I always felt his most moving song was "Running Scared"; many I talk to do not even remember it.    imp


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

Imp, thank you for sharing that "Running Scared" I hadn't heard it before. I'd read of some of the tragedies. Very sad.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2016)

I always liked "You Got It." I believe it was one of his comeback songs, not his typical style, though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zDjnDAwmig


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I always liked "You Got It." I believe it was one of his comeback songs, not his typical style, though.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zDjnDAwmig


Wow! I didn't know he did that song either.  I'd only heard cover versions. I love that song!


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 4, 2016)

Roy Orbison is the ballad King...what a voice.


----------



## Linda (Feb 4, 2016)

He's my husband's favorite singer and "In Dreams" is our favorite song.  I once saw him in an interview and they asked him how he managed to go on after his wife died and then later his 2 little boys burnt up.  (I'm not sure if the boys were from his first wife or 2nd) I don't recall his exact words but they were along the lines of "You just have to keep going on, putting one foot in front of the other."  It wasn't easy.  We have 5 or 6 of his CDs.  Didn't he do "Evergreen" ?  I don't think we have it, I'd like to know what album it's on.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 4, 2016)

I first recall enjoying Roy Orbison in 7th grade, in 1967....I remember his style as sometimes sounding melancholy, but I was not aware of his personal pain.   IIRC, at one time I thought that he might be blind, wearing the dark glasses(like Stevie Wonder).


----------



## imp (Feb 4, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I always liked "You Got It." I believe it was one of his comeback songs, not his typical style, though...



Without going back to research it, Nancy, I believe that was his last recorded hit before he passed away, done with the "Travelling Willburies".    imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2016)

imp said:


> Without going back to research it, Nancy, I believe that was his last recorded hit before he passed away, done with the "Travelling Willburies".    imp


That's what I thought, too, Imp, but wasn't sure.   It may even have been released after his death.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Karen99 (Feb 4, 2016)

"You Got It" was on Roy Orbison's _Mystery Girl _​album in 1989.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 13, 2017)

I really like the Linda Ronstadt version of Blue Bayou also.


----------

